# ATI Radeon HD 6250 1366x768 resolution problem  with 8.2-RELEASE



## gabrielmarchi (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm running the 8.2-RELEASE in my laptop with ATI Radeon HD 6250 graphics. But it's not working is the resolution 1366x768. I did X -configure, then edited to set default to 1366x768 with vesa driver. It always back to default to 1024x768. Somebody can I help?

Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 27, 2011)

Standard VESA only supports modes up to 1280x1024.  Higher modes are up to the vendor, and many don't bother.  VESA BIOS Extensions


----------



## gabrielmarchi (Sep 27, 2011)

So, what I can doing to running the resolution native (1366x768)?

Thanks


----------



## adamk (Sep 28, 2011)

If the vendor didn't include 1366x768 in the list of modes in your video cards BIOS, there's really nothing you can do except wait for the radeon driver to support your video card on FreeBSD.

Adam


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, you can run a different OS on the machine, and run FreeBSD as a VM.  Should be able to get full-screen in native resolution.  Not saying it's optimal, but it might be better than vesa.


----------

